# Trim Canon MXF Files - Is this Possible?



## KrisK (May 20, 2016)

I've got some massive long-take MXF files (it's wildlife), and it would be helpful to trim out only the bits I need.

Is there any NLE or utility app that will perform a lossless trim? I've tried the various consolidate functions in Edius 8.2, Premiere CS 5.5, and Resolve 12.5, and none will do this...they just copy the entire clip, rather than only the used portions. 

Any ideas? Or am I stuck with either keeping the extra data, or transcoding to an intermediate codec (which is what I used to do with AVCHD.)

Thanks.


----------



## RunAndGun (May 20, 2016)

Final Cut Pro


----------



## KrisK (May 20, 2016)

RunAndGun said:


> Final Cut Pro



Sadly, I'm on a PC (I left out that bit of crucial information.)


----------

